# Post your LeMond pics here



## rkb

Yeah, Yeah, Madones are real trick, but there are a lot of cool LeMonds out there. So lets see them! Mine is the new Tete built up from the frame. Lets see some of the ti/carbon bikes.


----------



## rkb

no really, post a pic or two.


----------



## mhopton

Here's my LeMond Victoire...


----------



## rkb

Very nice, their Ti/Carbon frames look great.


----------



## evs

*99 Lemond Buenos Aires*

with some thiiin reynolds 853 steel and since she treated me so good I gave her a new powder coat this past winter. Over the last 2 years I swapped out everything except the seatpost (would like to get a Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost) and cinelli handle bar. I bought her at the end of 2000. If it works don't fix it.


----------



## MIN in PDX

New stem and bar from 3T.


----------



## djg714

*Mj*

LeMond MJ 853.


----------



## doughboy_88

mmmm....853 steel...........


----------



## uzziefly

Can I have your bike rkb? k thx bye.

Oh hai mrs rkb.


----------



## rkb

uzziefly said:


> Can I have your bike rkb? k thx bye.
> 
> Oh hai mrs rkb.


Not that one, but.....I'll cut you a deal on my Santa Cruz MTB I'm selling


seeya


----------



## Bixe

*TdC*

Tete de Course. This size 57 weighs in at 15.7 lbs as you see it....


----------



## fast951

*Just build Zurich w/ Chorus*

Build up this winter, first ride today. A short 10 mile with lots of wind. All Chorus, FSA Crank , Eurus wheels, Ritchey WSC fork, bars, stem and steat post.


----------



## rkb

nice....love the Ferrari decal


----------



## IANick

Here's my 2005 Tourmalet. Just put the crank/FD/chain on tonight. Just need the RD and my campy conversion is complete.
ETA: Full Campy now.


----------



## bikerjones

*2001 Nevada City*

Here's my Nevada City when I took her down the Natchez Trace last Fall.

View attachment 121178


----------



## rkb

*Tete de Zippified*

Tete with new 404s


----------



## Cereal_Killer

*'07 Alpe D'Huez*

Not as nice as everyone else's, but I love it. Pretty much stock, but with Race Lite bottle cages, WTB saddle, Salsa Short and Shallow bar (not pictured), dark blue Bontrager bar tape and Verdestein tires (not pictured).


----------



## miller_2727

*My Lemond*

2004 Tourmalet


----------



## black cross

I was looking at the sizing on the Tête De Course and thought that I would need a 57. My Gunnar is a 56cm, but the TT and SO seem to match up better with the larger size. Is this what others have found out when fitting the Lemonds? I probably should go to the lbs and get fit before I order one though. It seems like now is the time to make the purchase in a nice Lemond at a closeout price.


----------



## Blue Sugar

*02 Zurich frameset purchased NOS last year*

Built up Ultegra 10 compact double, Race Lite wheels, Deda Newton bar and Bontrager stem and seatpost. Not the newest technology, but a fast and great riding bike.


----------



## 10ae1203

I just saw this thread.

02 Alpe de Huez bought early in 07. I've added the Brooks, generic LBS silver stem, Nitto noodle bar, 105/cxp 22 rims, Gatorskins, early 90's purple pedals.


----------



## Cereal_Killer

black cross said:


> I was looking at the sizing on the Tête De Course and thought that I would need a 57. My Gunnar is a 56cm, but the TT and SO seem to match up better with the larger size. Is this what others have found out when fitting the Lemonds? I probably should go to the lbs and get fit before I order one though. It seems like now is the time to make the purchase in a nice Lemond at a closeout price.


You definitely want to go and get fitted for the bike. I normally ride a 58cm in other bikes, but the 57 is what was right for me. Because of the head tube angles and such is the difference, I believe. And now is definitely the time to get one. It's a shame what's happening. It's a great riding bike. Maybe not as racey as a Madone, but one of the best fitting bikes I've rode. I work at a bike shop that sells the Lemonds next to Treks, and I've had multiple customers tell me that they like their Madones, but the Lemond is their favorite. One guy even chose his Lemond over the Madone for his two month long trip to Europe.

By the way, I love everone's bikes. The Lemonds are such a classy looking bike. I wish I could afford to have all of them. Mhopton's is probably my favorite of them all, so far. I love the look of the carbon/ti.


----------



## evil genius

Just upgraded the wheels and fork.


----------



## rkb

Nice, I think the SLs are about the best looking wheels going. I really like your "name" on the top tube. Throw on a red Chris King headset and you're money.


----------



## ebatl

*2005 Alpe D'Huez*

Here's my '05 Alpe D'Huez


----------



## ebatl

*out of the shadows*

Wow! I am a long-time lurker...just saw that my join date was in 2003 and that was my 1st post...


----------



## rkb

ebatl said:


> Wow! I am a long-time lurker...just saw that my join date was in 2003 and that was my 1st post...


Better late than never, welcome. And nice bike.


----------



## quickfeet18

THis is my lemond I posted it before but there has been some changes. 16.40lbs with cages and pedals size 59cm


----------



## Armonhammer

evs said:


> with some thiiin reynolds 853 steel and since she treated me so good I gave her a new powder coat this past winter. Over the last 2 years I swapped out everything except the seatpost (would like to get a Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost) and cinelli handle bar. I bought her at the end of 2000. If it works don't fix it.


 It is refreshing to see a rider use Forte' Axis Pro carbon forks around here too.
Possibly one of the better deals out there for a 352 gram fork.
You diggin yours still?


----------



## BigDaddy

My '04 Zurich

View attachment 134097


----------



## bagpipes

My 05 Versailles and my buddy's Zurich at the Alpe d'Huez 1 week ago.


----------



## PhilA

*2007 Buenos Aires*

Just picked up this weekend, haven't even got pedals on it yet. My dream bike. And only $1099. Gotta get a shorter stem, and get that stupid spoke protector off.


----------



## Brimanndude

<a href="https://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/?action=view&current=DCP_0425.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/DCP_0425.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

It's odd. The Madone 54 cm seemed small to me and the 56 cm felt a little bit awkward. The 55 cm feels just right. I'm sure it is probably something else about the geometry, but I love this bike.


----------



## miller_2727

*"odd"*

What's 'odd' is you having BMX pedals on that bike.......get yourself some real pedals. It will make a world of difference in your riding. Believe it and Enjoy!!


----------



## Brimanndude

miller_2727 said:


> What's 'odd' is you having BMX pedals on that bike.......get yourself some real pedals. It will make a world of difference in your riding. Believe it and Enjoy!!


I believe what you say that they would make a difference. The bmx pedals are temporary until the wife lets me spend the money for good pedals and shoes. There are some big bills coming up and the frivilous spending has been capped. Oh well, soon enough.


----------



## PegLeg

2002 LeMond Bueno Aries
Full Ultegra except 105 BB, Flightdeck
Look Pedals, Thomson Seatpost, Terry Ti Fly Saddle
Mavic Aksium Wheels, Michelin Pro2 Race Tires


----------



## BuenosAires

PegLeg said:


> 2002 LeMond Bueno Aries
> Full Ultegra except 105 BB, Flightdeck
> Look Pedals, Thomson Seatpost, Terry Ti Fly Saddle
> Mavic Aksium Wheels, Michelin Pro2 Race Tires


Cool! We have the same bike. Mine has a little bit different set up. I'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## Slim Again Soon

*My LeMond Zurich (Redux)*

Here's my circa 2001 LeMond Zurich, recently repainted and rebuilt.










Got rid of low-spoke semi-aero wheels and went with 32-spoke Open Pros laced to Dura-Ace hubs, spinning 28s. Rides like a dream!

I turned the black bits to silver (using the lye method) and put on a Brooks B-17.

Looks old school, but with STI shifters (which I updated to 10-speed from the original 9).


----------



## noodle138

*'06 Victoire in MD*

My '06 Victoire is stock except for the Selle Italia saddle. Starting to lust after an all Ti Lemond frame now but they always go sky high on ebay.

Chris


----------



## PegLeg

BuenosAires said:


> Cool! We have the same bike. Mine has a little bit different set up. I'll try to get some pics up soon.


My setup has morphed over the years.

I added the Flightdeck when I bought the bike.

I went through various seats before settling on the Terry.

I was having some problems with my knees so I went in for fitting. That is when the stock seat post was replaced with the Thomson (no setback). 

I used the SPDs that came on the bike for the first season and then I replaced them with the Look pedals. I got the Looks when SuperGo was blowing them out for around $80. They are the PP296.

When I replaced the chain I went with a Shimano DA chain.

When I replaced the brake pads I went with Shimano DA pads.

The rear Bontrager Select wheel developed cracks around the spoke nipples at just shy of 5k miles. I got a good deal on the Aksiums so I replaced both wheels. I had a new Ultegra 12-25 cassette kicking around so I put that on the Aksium instead of the 105 cassette that came on the bike.


----------



## shinsplints

*2002 Tete de Course*

I recently bought a 2002 Tete de Course frame and swapped out parts from another bike to this one. My LBS put on some great Arundel bar tape to match the paint. I've only ridden the bike about 150km so far and have dialled in the fit. I really love the way it handles and you just can't go wrong with full titanium. I didn't have a chance yet to take pics outside but will so soon!


----------



## stevecaz

One of these days when its sunny I'll take some full bike pics.


----------



## clint eastwood

some of them are really nice. Too bad they don't sell them in Belgium. Cause I'm a big fan of Lemond I Have to say. He used to live around the corner of my grandma's house while he was still racing. I love his attidude and I he is the only racinghero that actually dears to question armstrongs reputation. I believe what he says. Why don't people listen to this guy?


----------



## kobrakai

just built some new wheels for her... 32h chris kings on open pro's - is there anything better?

08 sarthe, 62cm.


----------



## Alugoose

*My contribution*

Greetings, I do more lurking than I do posting here  

Thought I would add a few pics of my ride. 

*Bike*: 2007 Chambery- (the aluminum/OCLV Carbon Spine frame, 55cm) 
*Wheels*: Neuvation M28 Aero (had since 2005 and taken off prior bike)
*Pedals*: Look Keo Classics (with updated axles  )
*Saddle*: Bontrager InForm RL 

Seatpost, stem and bars are Bontrager components.

Drivetrain consists of Shimano Ultegra Brifters, Rear der., and Crankset. Shimano 105 brake calipers and front der. round out the package.

Thanks for looking.

DM


----------



## BuenosAires

Finally got around to taking some pics, so here she is.

2002 Lemond Buenos Aires
Stock except for:

Fizik Aliante Gamma Saddle
Bontrager race x-lite wheelset
Look keo sprint pedals
Dura Ace bottom bracket
Ultegra chain
Sram 12-25 cassette
Continental GP 4000 tires


----------



## Brimanndude

miller_2727 said:


> It will make a world of difference in your riding. Believe it and Enjoy!!


Got the clipless pedals on there - you were right - huge difference.

<a href="https://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/?action=view&current=DCP_0433.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll201/PolarBear1973/DCP_0433.jpg" border="0" alt="Lemond Alpe d'Huez"></a>


----------



## paddlerx

*05 Victoire (also for sale!)*

I'm sponsored locally by giant now, so this has been sadly hanging quietly in my basement for 2 years save for one ride again this early fall. sigh. beautiful ride.

this is it in full race zoot from 2 yrs ago.









its now rockin some fulcrums and a different stem/seat


----------



## meat tooth paste

I've always wanted a Lemond and these pics are reminding me of getting one.

My fav is the 05 half carbon half steel Charlie Brown yellow and black Buenos Aires. If anyone has a 55cm and wants to sell it, let me know.

Thanks for sharing all these pics!


----------



## reidcc

*Time to Post the Creamsicle*

My 05 bone-stock Sarthe- thought I made a huge mistake getting the Double instead of Triple- and could not make it up my hill for first season. After a Winter and Spring of running- made it up hill first crack with one gear left!!!


----------



## gregwjs

Neo Retro...


----------



## spinwax

Love the old LeMonds in here!!


----------



## mguerra

*Lemond Zurich*

I need info on this bike. I purchased a couple bikes from my neighbor that passed away. I think his sister may have thrown away any papers on this bike. I did see one on ebay just like the one I purchased.........they say 2001. I don't think it is. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## miller_2727

*bump...R.I.P.*

Even though Lemond is 'extinct' am I allowed to bump and request a R.I.P. sticky???


----------



## Quixote

miller_2727 said:


> Even though Lemond is 'extinct' am I allowed to bump and request a R.I.P. sticky???


Sure, there are plenty of nice Lemonds still rollin around...


----------



## JaeP

*McDonalds Bike*

I believe this was a '99 Zurich (originally white with red panels). For the life of me I don't know what I was thinking when I picked out the color scheme. I've even got matching valve stem covers!


----------



## dombo6

mguerra said:


> I need info on this bike. I purchased a couple bikes from my neighbor that passed away. I think his sister may have thrown away any papers on this bike. I did see one on ebay just like the one I purchased.........they say 2001. I don't think it is. Any input is appreciated.



Hi, very nice bike, it is 2000:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2000&Brand=LeMond&Model=Zurich&Type=bike


----------



## cryoplasm

Time to make a comeback Spinwax on a Lemond.


----------



## ls1togo

*My 07 Buenos Aires*

Built with full Ultegra from an Ebay purchased frame a couple of weeks ago..only two short rides (weather limited) but much better than my Bianchi Giro.


----------



## oclvframe

*My 06 Croix de Fer*

I know the yellow tires are a little loud but its my winter training bike/morning ride set-up.

View attachment 188982


I was trying to find a full brown leather looking Bontrager saddle, but this brown/white was the best I could do. My goal was an old-school look without going the Brooks route!

-r


----------



## jrchan

*Tete de Course*

My just finished Tete de Course....


----------



## oclvframe

jrchan said:


> My just finished Tete de Course....


Red spoke 2010 RXLs! Cool....how'd you pull that one off?

-r


----------



## jrchan

oclvframe said:


> Red spoke 2010 RXLs! Cool....how'd you pull that one off?
> 
> -r


I had to do custom - I ordered red spokes an black nipples from DT Swiss and my lbs installed them. Not cheap but worth it!


----------



## rock mafia




----------



## 8toes

Just joined...and I have a LeMond...wooo hoooo!!! Okay.... enough of that, here's mine:
2004 Tourmalet:










Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## RJohn

Here are my two. A 2006 Filmore and a 1998 Zurich. Both stock.


----------



## 8toes

paddlerx said:


> I'm sponsored locally by giant now, so this has been sadly hanging quietly in my basement for 2 years save for one ride again this early fall. sigh. beautiful ride.
> 
> this is it in full race zoot from 2 yrs ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its now rockin some fulcrums and a different stem/seat


I may be biased, but this is the most beautiful bike I have EVER seen!!
My GOD that is a work of art. I could never do a bike like that any type of justice but I would love to have one like it just the same.

Very very nice.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## Andy69

Here it is, 2004 Buenos Aires with Easton wheels


----------



## teleguy57

*Carbon/steel spine LeMond -- new paint*

Guess I never posted my LeMond in this forum; it's in the wheels and I think frames as well, but hey, it's a LeMond....

2006 carbon/steel spine in a 59; spent lots of hours here thinking about paint. Great job by Matt Assenmacher.

I don't think there are any original components from the time I bought it; labor of love to upgrade after riding it two seasons.

I still look at the carbon/ti and drool....


----------



## Andy69

OK here's a better pic. I have only seen 4 LeMonds in Memphis, and two of them are mine.










2001 Nevada City


----------



## mav6162005

https://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv262/mav616/?action=view&current=P3230201.jpg


----------



## Robert M.




----------



## 8toes

Love it. I always thought the Sarthe would be a sweet ride. Pity that I have never ridden one. I guess I have to keep enjoying my Tourmalet, which is an easy thing to do.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## the weak link

Not a great shot but you get the idea.


----------



## snowgor

*07 Zurich*

here is the one my girlfriend got me several years ago 

I'd add more but this is the only one that could be uploaded???


----------



## ryanv09

Here is a pic of my 07 Zurich...sorry about the bad pic but that is all I had on file
View attachment 198348


----------



## Fancy Hat

My Buenos Aires as a speedy 3 speed with a 28h Sturmey Archer AW.




























With a friction thumb shifter and a modified gear indicator:











(Edit: fixed image links)


----------



## thekidd

*2007 Tourmalet*

nothing fancy, but a heck of a ride for the money i spent, i bought it from the original owner who rode it a few times and then he hurt his back at work and never rode it again ! shimano 105 components with alot of Bontrager Select goodies ,carbon front fork,carbon seatpost also Bontrager wheelset and tires ,headset and calipers are by Cane Creek


----------



## bikky goat1

98 Zurich


----------



## thekidd

gregwjs said:


> Neo Retro...


GREAT RIDE.LOVE THE OL' SCHOOL RIDES!


----------



## PlatyPius

Posting my LeMond pic here...


----------



## goofygoober

*Tete De Course*

I don't have this anymore, but It's still worth posting!
https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff209/lockersgm/020-1.jpg


----------



## Local Hero

Zurich; Ultegra 9 Speed


----------



## cdrdwd

I purchased this two months ago, I'm trying to verify the make (Lemond) and identify the model. It's titanium frame and my guess is it's mid 1990s, don't know much about it other than what you see. Had a titanium seat post when I bought it. 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/cdrdwd/4651018122/" title="Lemond Ti Road Bike by cdrdwd, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/4651018122_cddf818fda.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Lemond Ti Road Bike" /></a>

Any info would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Mapearso

Red -- Mid 90s MJ TSX. "Daily Driver"

Blue -- Early/Mid 90s MJ TSX (Coors Light Replica). Craigslist fid. (was posted here 1st) Frame undergoing a light resto then a build with Shimano Ultegra tri-color


----------



## evs

*The latest update*

Well , I finally think she's done. I finally put the Thomson Maasterpice seatpost on and also swapped out the Selle Italia Gel Flight for a Cervelo/Selle Italia TT Special that is similiar to the Selle Italia SLR T1. Now I can sit on the nose of the seat for extened periods of time hammering away. :thumbsup: The only thing I'd like to get is some light wheels for special rides. Possibly some Mavic Pros/Dura Ace hubs and some nice spokes. 
We just did a century together and she's still treating me great.  I met this woman on the ride and she was riding the origianl Lemond. That's what my bike used to look like.
Wow, I can't beleive my ride is 11 years old and it's taken me so long to get it to this point. LOL. No more Lemonds being made. I wonder if they will ever come back?......



evs said:


> with some thiiin reynolds 853 steel and since she treated me so good I gave her a new powder coat this past winter. Over the last 2 years I swapped out everything except the seatpost (would like to get a Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost) and cinelli handle bar. I bought her at the end of 2000. If it works don't fix it.


----------



## jamesdak

Here's a few shots of my newly acquired 2000 LeMond Zurich. Paint's a bit rough now but it sure rides nice. Swapped out saddle and post, pedals, and tires since getting it. 

Here's how it looked when I picked it up:










And how it looks now:


----------



## mav6162005

[URL="https://







[/URL]


----------



## raymonda

*2008 Zurich*

Built this up over the summer. As you see it, fully loaded, it weighs 14.2lbs.


----------



## nayr497

I'm trying to confirm the length of the TT on a 1998 Buenos Aires. Size is a 53 and the seller is telling me its a 53 cm TT, but from what I've dug up, it seems those had a longer TT.

Anyone know?

The seller isn't being very helpful, but it's a nice bike so still thinking about buying it. Then again, the reply from the seller was so curt and unhelpful that I kind of don't want to do business with them.

Thanks!

EDIT: found the catalogue online. 53s had a 54.5 TT.


----------



## Robert M.

Yes, the TT on my 53cm Sarthe is 54.5.


----------



## nayr497

Thanks, Robert!


----------



## lopresti

*My 1999 Zurich*

Picked it up a week or so ago. Really smooth ride, components in excellent condition. Up til now, my best find.


----------



## jamesdak

lopresti, very cool and looks like it's in good shape. My blue 2000 has a real rough paint job but rides very nice. Congrats on the find.


----------



## lopresti

Thanks...it popped up on CL and I just couldn't pass it up. I think I did pretty well.


----------



## hboost

Might as well add mine on here:


----------



## ls1togo

*B/A revised*

posted before, but now revised...Alpha Q fork, Ultegra 6700, Shimano RS80 wheels, FSA K-Wing Compacts, Romin....


----------



## todayilearned

My 2005 LeMond Zurich


----------



## Roadhead

paddlerx said:


> I'm sponsored locally by giant now, so this has been sadly hanging quietly in my basement for 2 years save for one ride again this early fall. sigh. beautiful ride.
> 
> this is it in full race zoot from 2 yrs ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its now rockin some fulcrums and a different stem/seat




Wow, such a nice looking bike. Ever want to sell that beast let me know.

Cheers


----------



## DG62

My 1997 Buenos Aires frame was hanging used from my garage ceiling for about the last ten years. The paint had peeled or bubbled a bit here and there, particularly around the headtube. So, I become the process of getting, it back on the road. I just got the frame back from Spectrum Powderworks a few weeks ago. It started life red, but I decided to go in a different direct. The headtube badge was damaged, so that will not go on the new build. Hopefully, by the summer, I will have a new Chorus 11 groupset and I will be able to post some completed pics.
Dave


----------



## RJohn

Nice. I am stating to like white bikes. Where did you get the decals?


----------



## DG62

Thanks. There are no decals on the re-painted frame. Since the new base color was white, I believe the lettering was masked off with a stencil when the black panel was applied. The headtube would be considered artwork. Most quality frame painters could supply or reproduce decals. I know Spectrum indicated that they could provide several Lemond styles. The lettering I choose is not really a Lemond style. The original frame had the traditional block letters from the late 90s without any panels.


----------



## RossTX

Just received this from a late family friend. My neighbor is really into cycling and is going to educate me and help me fix it up!

http ://i41.tinypic.com/20sbtkw. jpg 
(not enough posts to post picture)


----------



## fafaafooie

Here is mine. Just finished having it built today. I think she looks pretty bad ass. Bought the frame and built it up. It's a combo of 2011 Ultegra/105 with Truvative carbon cranks, and some Farsports carbon clinchers. The bars are ITM Kswords. The frame looks brand new for an 05 or 06, I don't think it was ever ridden. I like to call it a retro mod.


----------



## reidcc

Very nice FaFa!!! It does look bad-ass

Chris


----------



## Slow Ride

2001 Maillot Jaune with original Dura Ace drivetrain, except new Centaur 10 shifters with SRAM 8 cassette. Less than 100 miles on the bike when I found it last fall.


----------



## fourthgrace

*New Build Chambery*

I've always liked this Chambery for its simple colour scheme. It has an almost titanium quality look and feel to it. I liked it so much I bought a used frame and fork this year and built it up with Campagnolo Record, Chorus and Centaur carbon, plus Zipp SL stem and handlebars in carbon. Pro-Lite bracciano silver alloy wheels, Selle SLK saddle, latest Bontrager xxx lite seatpost and Michelin Pro 4's.


----------



## seemana

I've got a thread in the Bikes forum as well...but thought I'd put the pictures here too. Just picked this up off Craigslist on Tuesday. 1999 Lemond Zurich....all stock and in perfect shape. I've only gotten one ride in so far, but I already love it.

View attachment 261171


View attachment 261172


View attachment 261173


View attachment 261174


View attachment 261175


----------



## rnder

Here is mine. Recieved it as a fathers day present from my daughters and wife. Huge surprise! Love the ride. Campagnolo Chorus Groupo, Mavic CPX-14 rims.

View attachment 272507


----------



## martiryan

*Lemond Titanium???*

View attachment 266637
]I bought this on ebay at a reasonable price. I am wondering if it is really a lemond as the decals looka bit dodgy. Also I am told it is titanium but I am guessing that this is an 80's frame and i dont think titanium was around then and check out the thinness of the tubes at the seatpost. Anu information from anybody out there? [/ATTACH]


----------



## rmp

Grabbed this 2001 52cm Poprad off Craigslist last week and built it up.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/rmplum/8497818797/" title="Untitled by rmplum, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8497818797_8c0d7e3a95_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## oclvframe

Here's my 06 Croix de Fer getting some rollers action during my lunch break in my lowly cubicle at work....my office mates get a kick out of it!
View attachment 276288


----------



## TimeBandit

2005 Lemond Alpe D'Huez.


----------



## SlowJon

My 2004 Buenos Aires. Grabbed the frame on Ebay and everything else is brand new. Closest thing I ever had to a new bike and love it! The paint isn’t original, but I can’t find any glaring faults. I’ve put a bunch of miles on it and love it! Rides well, looks good, and didn’t break the bank. I look forward to several years of riding bliss on this one!</SPAN>

Neuvation M28Aero wheels
Michelin Lithion 2 tires
Shimano 105 5700 components

View attachment 280738


----------



## DayTripper

*1997 LeMond Zurich*

I just started to restore my old 1997 LeMond Zurich back to being fully road worthy. I need to get my butt back on her when she's done...
The bike is all stock with upgraded King Headset and Look pedals. The Shimano Ultegra 600 STI shifters need to be well cleaned as the factory grease is all gummed up. Soon it'll be road ready then I must be also...

View attachment 281012


Now she's all done and road ready...
View attachment 282443


Heading out again this weekend... Got to get some miles in on Rollers of something during the week!


----------



## plecko

View attachment 282442


LeMond Chambery updated SRAM Apex grouppo, Force crank, Thomson seat post & stem RXL wheels. Sweet bike


----------



## oclvframe

Got this for my 14yr old son to ride...yes it's a WSD Buenos Aires, but it fits him great! I'm sure he'll outgrow it in 6months, but the price was right!


----------



## TimeBandit

Just put new wheels, carbon stem, carbon seat post and carbon handlebars.


----------



## nodcc

View attachment 284901

2005 Sarthe Campagnolo Record


----------



## rnder

Nice! 
Detail down to the lettering on the tires.


----------



## Dave26

I bought this Zurich new in 2000. I raced it for a couple of years and now just do club rides, etc. I recently updated the headset and bars and added the new wheels. I've got other, more modern road bikes. This one still gets ridden the most.


----------



## alfa8c29

My '06 Sarthe, purchased locally on Craigslist w/crap-ass parts. As you can see, she's been "recommissioned". Just need an NOS compact Ultegra 6600SL crankset and she'll be all good. Hope y'all like!


----------



## oclvframe

alfa8c29 said:


> My '06 Sarthe, purchased locally on Craigslist w/crap-ass parts. As you can see, she's been "recommissioned". Just need an NOS compact Ultegra 6600SL crankset and she'll be all good. Hope y'all like!
> View attachment 288137
> View attachment 288138
> View attachment 288139
> View attachment 288140


Love the black and yellow Sarthe! Wish I still had mine. I had mine all decked out with 10spd. Dura Ace but downtube shifters to keep it old-school! 

Nicely done though!

-r


----------



## reidcc

Black and Yellow looks great.
I still have my Orange/Creme version- just does not get used. Tese are great bikes!!!

Chris



oclvframe said:


> Love the black and yellow Sarthe! Wish I still had mine. I had mine all decked out with 10spd. Dura Ace but downtube shifters to keep it old-school!
> 
> Nicely done though!
> 
> -r


----------



## alfa8c29

reidcc said:


> Black and Yellow looks great.
> I still have my Orange/Creme version- just does not get used. Tese are great bikes!!!
> 
> Chris


Thanks, it's predictable and I do dig the color scheme. Just need some compact cranks for all the Bay Area hills!


----------



## 768Q

Here is the 57cm '99 Zurich I picked up off CL over the last weekend, it came as shown with brand new 10 speed Ultegra w/ ultegra pedals and a wireless cateye. Really like the 1st 21 mile ride I put on it Sunday morning, I plan on finding a nice used set of 9 or 10 speed silver ultegra for it and put this new group on the Cervelo S2 I am building and changing out the red bar tape to black after I dirty it up a bit. Paint/decals on this one is very, very nice as are the condition of the original wheels.


----------



## oclvframe

768Q said:


> Here is the 57cm '99 Zurich I picked up off CL over the last weekend, it came as shown with brand new 10 speed Ultegra w/ ultegra pedals and a wireless cateye. Really like the 1st 21 mile ride I put on it Sunday morning, I plan on finding a nice used set of 9 or 10 speed silver ultegra for it and put this new group on the Cervelo S2 I am building and changing out the red bar tape to black after I dirty it up a bit. Paint/decals on this one is very, very nice as are the condition of the original wheels.
> 
> View attachment 288787


Very nice! By the looks of the saddle/handlebar positioning, it looks like it is a perfect fit for you. Congrats on the sweet bike!

-r


----------



## mikebikebult

Here's my dream bike 06 Tete de Course... I'm sure you'll all appreciate it


----------



## mikebikebult

And my 08 Zurich... Soooo light and sooo smooth... Red build with Bontrager Race X-Lite wheel... and it's up for sale!


----------



## oclvframe

mikebikebult said:


> Here's my dream bike 06 Tete de Course... I'm sure you'll all appreciate it
> View attachment 300556


I love those ti/carbon and steel/carbon Lemond frames...I've had both! My favorite setup, though, was the steel/carbon Zurich with Dura-Ace downtube shifters....kindofa blend between classic and modern. I wish I still had that frame 

Nice looking 08 Zurich BTW!

-r


----------



## mikebikebult

Thanks! They ride smooth and stable - not the lightest but lightness is NOT theeee defining characteristic of the quality or value of a bike. I hope to NEVER get rid of this one. The Zurich is a super bike... great ride... feels super fast and awesome climber. Greg had the more mature rider in mind and I completely agree with his philosophy and commitment to ride quality and stabiilty... Love that guy!!!


----------



## 352pro

*2004 Tourmalet*

With Campagnolo Zonda wheels, full carbon Colnago seat post, Vittoria Corsa clinchers, full carbon Leader 1806R fork. Bought it on eBay stock for $600 and have since invested an additional $1,000. I love this bike!


----------



## jopa

Hello
Here is a racing Photo on my Best ever bike! "Lemond Zurich 2000"


----------



## trumpetbiker

very nice, one of my dream rides as well. I know this is an old thread, these are old bikes now, but still great rides!!


----------



## trumpetbiker

'05 spine. versailles/x-lites, dura ace and ultegra, ritchey carbon fork. my favorite ride.


----------



## trumpetbiker

the 853's are totally sweet, this older zurich in white is my favorite.

the one here I'm posting is my '01 zurich updated to 6700, stan's ztr alpha 400's. this is set up comfort over speed ------------ I've done a couple of centuries, very smooth and fast.


----------



## warren128

I have a pair of 2001 Lemonds, a Tete-de-Course and a Zurich, both debadged, the titanium Tete-de-Course was stripped to bare ti by a previous owner, and the Zurich was powder coated.

They are both great rides!

I built the Tete last year, and the Zurich this year.


----------



## '02 nrs

*2003 Trek leMond poster?*

anyone know much about this GL spine technology poster? 24" x 18".or this leMond paint scheme???


----------



## jamesdak

'02 nrs said:


> anyone know much about this GL spine technology poster? 24" x 18".or this leMond paint scheme???
> View attachment 321591
> View attachment 321592


Was hoping to see feedback on the bike. Not a lot out there about this when you research.


----------



## jamesdak

I guess since this was revived I can add in the rest of my Lemonds. 

First I'll share the Trek era 2003 Tourmelet that's been upgraded to a Dura Ace/Ultegra mix but is also running Wickwerks chainrings in a 53/34 setup. I'm also running my old set of Williams System 30 wheels on this. Mismatched due to having to replace the rear rim.









Next will be the wonderful riding 1989 Ventoux. The first of my italian built Lemonds made by the Billato Brothers. This one is Cromor and setup for comfortable century rides. Sporting some nice wide and light Novemeber wheels now days. 









Then there's my Maillot Jaune made with a wonderful TSX tubeset. This one is one of my faster rides and is currently sporting a 8 speed Campagnolo Chorus setup with Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels.









And finally the Gan bike. This is a 1994 GLX made from Excell GLX (Podium) steel and sporting a Campagnolo Racing T setup. I'm still sorting this one out as it matches others Lemonds I found online that have been identified as being part of a limited edition set of 100. Have not been able to confirm and it's not really all that important. 










I do love me some Lemonds!


----------



## Mike Overly

We just did 26 miles on new wheels this afternoon. I've overlooked this one too long.


----------



## dburks505

Here's my ti/carbon 2005 Tete de Course. I'm pretty sure it's a one of a kind in this San Francisco Giants orange color scheme. It was the showcase bike at Lombardi Sports (RIP) that year. Enjoy!


----------

